# Roll Tarp for Sander



## farmboy52787 (Mar 22, 2007)

Does anyone use a roll tarp for covering there sander? I am using Magic Salt this winter and i want to keep it dry while in the sander because i like the extra weight when plowing during the storm. What do you use for keeping the material in your sander dry? There's a roll tarp kit 5 feet wide on ebay that I am considering purchasing because i think you can cut the tarp down to customize it. My sander is a fisher pro caster. Thank you for any advice


----------



## MJM Landscaping (Mar 19, 2005)

i went to a shop that makes covers for boats. They made me one out of heavy waterproof like rubber canvas i think. They even put the holes with metal rings. They made it a little loose so it fits when the load is rounded. All for around $100.00 Best thing I have bought in a while.


----------



## CARDOCTOR (Nov 29, 2002)

i bought a silver tarp for home depot and a few bungee cords 6x8

JR


----------



## BSDeality (Dec 5, 2005)

MJM Landscaping;669262 said:


> i went to a shop that makes covers for boats. They made me one out of heavy waterproof like rubber canvas i think. They even put the holes with metal rings. They made it a little loose so it fits when the load is rounded. All for around $100.00 Best thing I have bought in a while.


did the same thing for mine. cost me about $165 to have it made by a local shop, had it turned around in about 6 hrs. Will outlast a plain tarp by a long long time.


----------



## ATouchofGrass (Jan 15, 2008)

Stateline, i think i've seen you around in Ridgefield during lunch time at Genoa with the box truck..


----------



## kkls2006 (Jan 10, 2007)

farmboy52787;643829 said:


> Does anyone use a roll tarp for covering there sander? I am using Magic Salt this winter and i want to keep it dry while in the sander because i like the extra weight when plowing during the storm. What do you use for keeping the material in your sander dry? There's a roll tarp kit 5 feet wide on ebay that I am considering purchasing because i think you can cut the tarp down to customize it. My sander is a fisher pro caster. Thank you for any advice


Fisher makes a nice vinyl cover that fits your Pro -Caster perfectly, I bought one in 2004 and love it.... Keeps stuff nice and dry. I think it was under $200.


----------



## BSDeality (Dec 5, 2005)

ATouchofGrass;671711 said:


> Stateline, i think i've seen you around in Ridgefield during lunch time at Genoa with the box truck..


Best place to eat in town! we're there almost every day in the green season. what are you driving?


----------



## ATouchofGrass (Jan 15, 2008)

Indeed it is a great place to eat, anoter favorite is Parma Market.. But im in a Grey 2500 silverado with a trailer during the lawn season..


----------



## farmboy52787 (Mar 22, 2007)

Ended up buying a roll tarp kit and used some heavy duty pond liner that was kicking around, its kind of stiff but will hold up and stay real tight so no water will get in.


----------



## NEUSWEDE (Mar 14, 2003)

Roll Tarp from messer with the asphault tarp instead of landscape tarp would had been your best bet. I have the rubber canvas deal works out nice easy on easy off. 
Did you have Maine Turf & Greenery Treat your salt pile with magic? What did they run you per ton applied?



farmboy52787;672724 said:


> Ended up buying a roll tarp kit and used some heavy duty pond liner that was kicking around, its kind of stiff but will hold up and stay real tight so no water will get in.


----------



## Enzo (Feb 27, 2008)

im goin to home depot or lowes and picking up a small tarp with bungees for probably under $30


----------



## farmboy52787 (Mar 22, 2007)

NEUSWEDE;672732 said:


> Roll Tarp from messer with the asphault tarp instead of landscape tarp would had been your best bet. I have the rubber canvas deal works out nice easy on easy off.
> Did you have Maine Turf & Greenery Treat your salt pile with magic? What did they run you per ton applied?


Roll Tarps from Messers are wicked expensive and not worth, got the Buyers one on Ebay instead, works mint. $34 per ton to treat my pile is what i was charged and yes Maine Turf did it. What business are you?


----------

